# CS2 System requirements confusion



## mudfrog (Oct 20, 2006)

Ok people I'm a bit confused on this one  

I'm just looking at the system requirements for CS2 here:
http://www.adobe.com/uk/products/creativesuite/systemreqs.html

Everything looks fine until I look at Acrobat 8 system requirements here:
http://www.adobe.com/uk/products/acrobatpro/productinfo/systemreqs/

It says that it needs 10.4.3!!!!!

But if Acrobat 8 is part of the CS2 package then would'nt it be better to say that CS2 needs 10.4.3?

Does Acrobat 8 run on anything less than 10.4.3?

I've got a few machines here still running on 10.3 > that at some point will have CS2 installed. Will I need to get 10.4 installed before installing CS2?

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## MacGizmo (Oct 20, 2006)

You have to understand that Acrobat 8 was NOT part of CS2 when CS2 was released. Acrobat 7 was in the suite. Since then, they've upgraded Acrobat, thus we have new requirements. But the rest of CS2 only requires 10.3 because that's what was available when it was released.

I think you'll see that when CS3 ships early next year, all the apps will probably require 10.4.8 minimum.


----------

